# Zeit für einen neuen Pc...mit Optimierungsbedarf



## chriskl666 (31. Januar 2015)

*Zeit für einen neuen Pc...mit Optimierungsbedarf*

Hallo erstmal im Forum,

bei mir wird´s nun Zeit für nen neuen Pc, aus dem alten sind eigentlich nur noch die Festplatten (eine 250GB Evo und eine 1TB HDD) zu gebrauchen.
Möchte mir nun meinen Pc selber zusammenbauen und hab mich schon mal informiert, jedoch bin ich da eher unerfahren und hoffe das ihr mir vlt. noch ein paar Tipps geben könnt.
Hatte da an Einsparpotential, vlt. nicht zusammenpassende Komponenten, Alternativen oder ähnliches gedacht, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Hier erstmal meine Liste an was ich so gedacht hab mit Links:


Gehäuse:

- Thermaltake Core V31 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
CPU-Kühler bis max 155mm, Grafikkarte bis max. 420mm

56,92€ + max. 3x120mm + max. 5x140mm + Staubschutz

8605424 - Thermaltake Core V31 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne


Gehäusekühler 120mm:

- Xlience Red Wing PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min schwarz/rot

3,92€

Xilence Red Wing PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min schwarz/rot


Gehäusekühler 140mm:

- Xlience 2ComponentFan 140x140x25mm 700-1200 U/min 18-27 dB(A) rot

12,30€ (max. 5x)

Xilence 2ComponentFan 140x140x25mm 700-1200 U/min 18-27 dB(A)


Prozessor:

- Intel Core i5 4690k 4x 3,50 GHz So.1150 WOF
225,58€

Intel Core i5 4690K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 WOF - Hardware, Notebooks


Prozessorkühler:

- Scythe Mugen 4 Tower Kühler // Einen mm zu hoch?!

33,01€

Scythe Mugen 4 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks


- Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler

34,31€

Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler - Hardware,


Mainboard:

- MSI Z97 GAMING 7 Intel Z97 So. 1150 Dual Channel DDR 3 ATX Retail

176,95€

MSI Z97 GAMING 7 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


Grafikkarte:

- 4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Black Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

329,90€

4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Black Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0


Arbeitsspeicher:

- 16GB G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit

123,88€

16GB G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware,


Netzteil:

- 500 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin

92,92€

500 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware,


Ihr habt ja gesehen, dass ich 2 Prozessorkühler gepostet habe, einer ist 156mm statt 155mm groß (das Gehäuse möchte nur 155mm), hier die Frage wie das bemessen ist, spielt der eine mm da eine weltbewegende Rolle?
Ebenso hätte ich noch eine Frage zu der Kühlung des Pc´s, das von mir gewählte Gehäuse kann 3x 120mm und 5x 140mm Lüfter aufnehmen, wieviele sollten es denn Mindestens sein?
Hatte an eine Belüftung mit „Unterdruck“ im Gehäuse gedacht, also vorne rein die Luft und hinten und oben wieder raus.


Vielen Dank schon mal an alle.
Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Abend

Chris


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2015)

Willst du denn unbedingt genau dieses Gehäuse? Es gibt nämlich auch andere ähnliche, und da sind dann idR auch 2 Lüfter dabei in der Preisklasse um die 60€, so dass du gar keine zusätzlichen dazukaufen musst. Und wegen des Kühlers: ich würde sogar immer eher 0,5cm Spielraum zu Herstellerangabe Platz lassen. Auch da wäre es dann besser, wenn man ein Gehäuse nimmt, das sowieso eher 160mm als Kühlerhöhe offiziell zulässt.

Außerdem: willst du echt übertakten? Du kannst nämlich zu einem sogar günstigeren Gesamtpreis auch einen Xeon 1231v3 nehmen. Der kostet 20€ mehr als der i5-4690k, aber dafür reicht dann locker ein Board für nur 80€. der ist technisch wie ein core i7 und beherrscht 8 Threads - d.h. wenn in Zukunft Games mal eher auf 8 Kern optimiert werden, bringt der mehr als ein übertakteter i5, der ja nur 4 Threads verwalten kann. Und aktuell bringt Dir der Mehrtakt sowieso nix, selbst der i7-4790k ist mit 30-40% mehr Takt als der Xeon nur 2-3% schneller in Games. 

RAM: 16GB bringen an sich noch nix, aber wenn du unbedingt willst, isses okay. Aber vlt lieber das nehmen 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit  dann hast du keine Probleme mit der RAM-Höhe, die beim RipJaw auftreten KÖNNTEN, und das RAM ist sogar nen Tick schneller mit CL9 statt 10.

Graka: ist okay, wenn du Dir im Klaren bist, dass die keine 10% schneller als eine AMD r9 290 ist, die Du schon für 270€ bekommen könntest. UND dass die GTX 970 ihre 4GB RAM nicht voll nutzen können, jedenfalls nicht ohne "Einbrüche", denn ab 3,5GB Auslastung hat die GTX 970 deutlich langsamere 512MB übrig, was die Leistung dann komplett runterziehen kann, was die Mindest-FPS angeht. 

Netzteil: das ist ein wenig übertrieben. Du bekommst auch für 70€ gute Netzteile mit guter Effizienz, und ob Du nun 2-3% mehr oder weniger Effizienz hast, das spielt echt keine Rolle, außer du würdest den PC ständig anhaben. zB das hier 500 Watt Fractal Design Tesla R2 Non-Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## chriskl666 (1. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die super schnelle und nette Antwort.

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe sollte ich bei einem 160mm Kühler ein Gehäuse kaufen welches max. 165mm bietet?
Es muss nicht genau dieses Gehäuse sein, was hältst du denn von diesem Gehäuse, max. Lüfter 172mm - oder hast du vlt. einen anderen super Tipp?

AeroCool Strike-X Xtreme Devil Red Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot
56,73€
AeroCool Strike-X Xtreme Devil Red Edition Midi Tower ohne


Zu dem Prozessor, ich dachte mir ne Übertaktungsmöglichkeit wäre für die Zukunft ganz interessant, aber dank deinem Tipp würde ich dann doch zu dem Xeon 1231v3 tendieren, kannst du mir dazu ein Mainbord empfehlen?
Hatte mit dem MSI Z96 Gaming 7 Gedanken gespielt, da besonders hochwertige und langlebige Komponenten drin stecken, sowie die nötigen Anschlüsse und eben auch in der Zukunft SLI drin wäre, deshalb auch das Enermax Netzteil.

Bezüglich des Arbeitsspeichers, bei dem Mainbord sind ja 4 Steckplätze und da dachte ich mir wenn ich 4GB Riegel verbaue, dann würde ich 2 jetzt kaufen könnte aber ja max auf 16GB kommen wenn ich nicht komplett 4 neue kaufen würde, also wenn 8GB reichen würde ich mich auch über einen guten Tipp für 2x 4GB Riegel freuen.

Und nun noch zur Graka, hast du denn eine Empfehlung für die AMD, gibt ja schon diverse Modelle, ich hatte an folgende gedacht:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4096MB-PowerColor-Radeon-R9-290-PCS--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_950327.html

Falls es dann mal zu nem Crossfire kommen sollte, würde das Netzteil dann auch ausreichen mit 500Watt?

Vielen Dank nochmal und einen schönen Sonntag.

Lg Chris


----------



## chriskl666 (10. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab´s jetzt soweit zusammengestellt, falls es für jemand der den Eintrag ließt interessant ist, oder eventuell noch Verbesserungsbedarf erkennt.

Erstmal der Link zum Mindfactory Warenkorb:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c72fd5e26c2286c0ceec582ca3283ce30d805c8964

Und dann noch mal der Link zu den einzelnen Komponenten:


1. Mainboard:


ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel


2. Prozessor:


Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,


3. Gehäuse:


Thermaltake Core V51 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil


4. Prozessorkühler:


62156 - EKL Alpenf&ouml;hn Brocken ECO - Hardware, Notebooks


5. Arbeitsspeicher:


8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM


6. Netzteil:


61095 - 550 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,


7. Laufwerk:


Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk



8. W-Lan Adapter:


Gigabyte WB867D-I WLAN + Bluetooth 4.0 Adapter PCIe 802.11ac


9. Grafikkarte:


4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


Lg Chris

PS: Bezüglich der Bestellung warte ich gerade noch ab. Ich schwanke zwischen der GTX 970 (wegen der Zunkunftsfähigkeit des "Speicherproblems"), der GTX 960 und der hoffentlich bald erscheinenden 300er Serie von AMD. Falls jemand ein Tipp hat mir die Entscheidung leichter zu machen - sehr gerne


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus - die GTX 970 hat halt das 4GB-Problem und ist auch keine 10% schneller als eine AMD R9 290 ist, die halt 60€ weniger kostet. Dafür braucht die AMD mehr Strom. Eine GTX 960 finde ich was zu wenig - eine R9 290 wäre ca 45% schneller für nur 50-60€ mehr, eine GTX 970 ca. 50% für 100-120€ mehr. Ne GTX 960 wäre ne tolle karte für einen sehr sparsamen Mini-PC, weil die wenig Strom braucht und auch sehr kühl bleibt, oder für einen klaren "Mittelklasse-PC"

Wegen der 300er-Serie von AMD ist es aber sehr schwer zu sagen, ob es sich da "lohnt" zu warten...  es SOLL im März was neues kommen, kann aber sein, dass es dann nur die Einsteiger ist und die besseren erst im April/Mai kommen

Das Gehäuse ist natürlich verdammt groß und vergleichsweise eines der teuren - wenn du das weißt, isses okay, aber es gibt auch gute mit genug Platz und guter Kühlung ab 40-50€


----------

